# Login ok, no transfer - vsftpd

## salmonix

The problem is the following:

1. first I could only log in but ls command did nothing.

As vsftpd INSTALL says:

[quote]2b) vsftpd needs the (empty) directory /usr/share/empty in the default

configuration. Add this directory in case it does not already exist. e.g.:

I checked /usr/share/empty directory, made it and from then on I could do anything locally.

I see that the ebuild has a keepdir /usr/share/vsftpd/empty line.

Now I can log in and browse directory from localhost - still working from the outside seems to be pending.

 The setting is this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> listen=YES
> 
> local_enable=YES
> ...

 

It s log says:

 *Quote:*   

> Tue Mar  2 22:02:44 2010 [pid 18650] CONNECT: Client "127.0.0.1"
> 
> Tue Mar  2 22:02:44 2010 [pid 18650] FTP response: Client "127.0.0.1", "220 Welcome to FACE-R service"
> 
> Tue Mar  2 22:02:44 2010 [pid 18650] FTP command: Client "127.0.0.1", "FEAT"
> ...

 

Both attempt was done using lftp.

The first and successful login was local and has a successful listing. The second was remote and the connection got frozen with an ls command. It shows that changing directory was successful.

lftp says for remote:

 *Quote:*   

> lftp -u arcadmin x.x.x.x -p y
> 
> Password: 
> 
> lftp arcadmin@x.x.x.x:~> ls     
> ...

 

and nothing happens, no life on Earth anymore. When I CTRL-C lftp, one line added to vsftpd.log:

 *Quote:*   

> Tue Mar  2 13:06:47 2010 [pid 18797] [arcadmin] FTP command: Client "195.228.9.100", "LIST"

 

And a bit later:

 *Quote:*   

> Tue Mar  2 13:07:06 2010 [pid 18792] [arcadmin] FTP response: Client "195.228.9.100", "425 Failed to establish connection."
> 
> Tue Mar  2 13:07:06 2010 [pid 18792] [arcadmin] FTP command: Client "195.228.9.100", "ABOR"
> 
> Tue Mar  2 13:07:06 2010 [pid 18792] [arcadmin] FTP response: Client "195.228.9.100", "225 No transfer to ABOR."
> ...

 

I use version 2.2.2 ~amd64 with option require_ssl_reuse=NO and without, but  the same problem was with 2.0.1-r1 stable.

Also no success with FireFTP Firefox plugin.

No related entry in /var/log/messages. End of strace says this for remote:

 *Quote:*   

> stat("vsftpd.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=4931, ...}) = 0
> 
> getuid()                                = 0
> 
> getuid()                                = 0
> ...

 

Firewall down.

No idea.

----------

## salmonix

Now, uncommenting the ssl-related lines connection is OK. 

It seems to be ssl related problem somehow.

Local access was ok because local ssl was not forced.

----------

## Vojtech

Hi.

I use vsftpd.

allow_anon_ssl=NO

anonymous_enable=NO

and

If

force_local_data_ssl=NO

force_local_logins_ssl=NO

Then everything is OK and server works exactly how it is expected. And all clients are able to work with it.

but

If

force_local_data_ssl=YES

force_local_logins_ssl=YES

Then

shell command-line tool "ftp" works fine

Windows' "Total Commander" (!) works fine

Firefox plugin "FireFTP" announces succes up to the moment of "directory listing"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 331 Please specify the password.
> 
>        PASS (password not shown)
> ...

 

...and that's all...

"gFTP" behaves exactly like "FireFTP"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 331 Please specify the password.
> 
> PASS xxxx
> ...

 

...and that's all...

Where the problem could be? In the server or in clients..?

Please try also "ftp" (if it is not the same as lftp...) I wonder if it works with your server.

----------

